# Lou Castle methods and protocols



## Mozi (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello guys,

Where can I find the material related to Lou Castle.

I found some here: eCollar | SIRIUS DOG

Is that it?

Many thanks

Mozi


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...s/750105-e-collar-methodology-lou-castle.html


Lou used to have a website--that site is down...if there's more info out there I haven't seen it


----------

